# Think Tank > History >  Albert Pike 3 world wars letter hoax

## Firestarter

Anybody that investigates “conspiracy theories” will sooner or later find the 1871 3 world wars “prediction” or plan by Albert Pike*.*

In November 2016, I still believed in the Albert Pike 3 world wars letter (and even planned to start a thread on it). Then when I searched for information, I found out that the whole story about the supposed evidence is fake, which leads to the inevitable conclusion that this story is a hoax.

It is claimed that the letter appeared in Guy Carr’s book.
I’ve searched and found _Pawns In The Game_ (1956). While there are similar quotes: the Albert Pike letter (like it is presented these days on the internet) doesn’t appear.
This was written after WW I and WW II.

There is another earlier book by Cardinal Rodriguez of Chile, _The Mystery of Freemasonry Unveiled_ (1925) that supposedly features the Albert Pike letter. But there is no 3 world war plan in this book.

An earlier book in which the Albert Pike letter supposedly is featured is _Le Diable au XIXème Siècle_ (1896), by Docteur Bataille. Again no 3 world war plan: http://wideshut.co.uk/albert-pikes-3...eshut-webcast/

Here’s a longer story on this hoax: http://www.conspiracyarchive.com/201...ee-world-wars/


The book by Guy Carr (published in the 1950s) could be interesting as it does predict that a war against Islam will be staged.
That this letter is a hoax doesn’t mean that Albert Pike never invented plans like these.

----------


## sparebulb

You can judge a man by the mob that is not hostile to him.

He is the one and only Confederate officer with statues of him that BLM, ANTIFA, and the like do not demand to be removed.

----------


## pcosmar

A lot of history is buried under hoax claims.

Let me ask,, It it really a hoax if it happens as predicted?

----------


## Firestarter

> Let me ask,, It it really a hoax if it happens as predicted?


As far as I can tell, the Albert Pike "plan" (not the letter) that he worked on before 1871, was first explained in Carr's book (published in the 1950s).
If somebody in the 1950s suddenly comes with a story (based on earlier books in which no such World War plan appears). It would have been a whole lot more convincing if the plan of 3 World Wars was explained before 1938... 


> It is claimed that the letter appeared in Guy Carr’s book.
> I’ve searched and found _Pawns In The Game_ (1956). While there  are similar quotes: the Albert Pike letter (like it is presented these  days on the internet) doesn’t appear.
> This was written after WW I and WW II.

----------


## pcosmar

It interesting when you look at Carr's history and that a book written before Israel provoked all it's neighbors,,Published 1956.
Israel had just been created,, and he predicted war and foreign that did not exist yet.

If it is a Hoax.

Though through my looking into the subject,,, I did notice a whole lot of resources have been thrown at calling it a hoax,, than actually solving an issue.
Why do so many want it proven a hoax if it was one ?

----------


## Firestarter

Usually hoaxes are designed to:
1) Discredit “conspiracy theorists”. I takes one “fake” story to discredit all of their theories (even if the rest is accurate).
2) Bury a real “conspiracy fact”.

The internet hoax is that Albert Pike wrote the following letter to Giuseppe Mazzini in 1871…
This “letter” isn’t even in the William Guy Carr book.



> The First World War must be brought about in order to permit the Illuminati to overthrow the power of the Czars in Russia and of making that country a fortress of atheistic Communism. The divergences caused by the “agentur” (agents) of the Illuminati between the British and Germanic Empires will be used to foment this war. At the end of the war, Communism will be built and used in order to destroy the other governments and in order to weaken the religions.
> 
> The Second World War must be fomented by taking advantage of the differences between the Fascists and the political Zionists. This war must be brought about so that Nazism is destroyed and that the political Zionism be strong enough to institute a sovereign state of Israel in Palestine. During the Second World War, International Communism must become strong enough in order to balance Christendom, which would be then restrained and held in check until the time when we would need it for the final social cataclysm.
> 
> The Third World War must be fomented by taking advantage of the differences caused by the “agentur” of the “Illuminati” between the political Zionists and the leaders of Islamic World. The war must be conducted in such a way that Islam (the Moslem Arabic World) and political Zionism (the State of Israel) mutually destroy each other.
> 
> Meanwhile the other nations, once more divided on this issue will be constrained to fight to the point of complete physical, moral, spiritual and economical exhaustion… We shall unleash the Nihilists and the atheists, and we shall provoke a formidable social cataclysm which in all its horror will show clearly to the nations the effect of absolute atheism, origin of savagery and of the most bloody turmoil.
> 
> Then everywhere, the citizens, obliged to defend themselves against the world minority of revolutionaries, will exterminate those destroyers of civilization, and the multitude, disillusioned with christianity, whose deistic spirits will from that moment be without compass or direction, anxious for an ideal, but without knowing where to render its adoration, will receive the true light through the universal manifestation of the pure doctrine of Lucifer, brought finally out in the public view.
> ...


Since the 1950s when his book was published, WW III hasn’t been staged yet…

----------


## Firestarter

I often find it frustrating that because of all of the fake stories it’s very difficult to find the truth.
There is really no need to invent some letter to show that the first and second World Wars were orchestrated by the elite.
In this post: 3 important facts that show not only knowledge in advance, but even that Adolf Hitler was supported by the elite bankers (including by Ashke-nazi Jews).


Litman Rosenthal describes the speech by Max Nordau, at the Sixth Zionist Congress at Basle in August 1903. Mazzini appears in this article.
The article advertised as “_WHEN PROPHETS SPEAK_” appeared in the _American Jewish News_ of 19 September 1919 (is that something numeric 9/19/’19?!?): 


> Sooner or later the Oriental question will have to be solved, and the Oriental question means, naturally, also the question of Palestine. England, who had addressed a formal, political note to the Zionist Congress—the Zionist Congress which is pledged to the Basle program, England will have the deciding voice in the final solution of the Oriental question, and Herzl has considered it his duty to maintain valuable relations with this great and progressive power.
> *Herzl knows that we stand before a tremendous upheaval of the whole world. Soon, perhaps, some kind of a world-congress will have to be called, and England, the great, free and powerful England, will then continue the work it has begun with its generous offer to the Sixth Congress.
> And if you ask me now what has Israel to do in Uganda, then let me tell you as the answer the words of the statesmen of Sardinia, only applied to our case and given in our version; let me tell you the following words as if I were showing you the rungs of a ladder leading upward and upward: Herzl, The Zionist Congress, the English Uganda proposition, the future world war, the peace conference where with the help of England a free and Jewish Palestine will be created.*


 http://www.jrbooksonline.com/Intl_Je...rsion/ij14.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/eLGDY)

Here’s a picture of the article: https://chroniclingamerica.loc.gov/l...ed-1/seq-8.pdf


I haven’t found the following article from 1937. It appears in a number of stories, probably the source of these stories is the following by Arnold Leese from 1940.
It shows that in April 1937 Victor Rothschild already knew about the coming World War II: 


> According to the _Daily Express_ of 28th April, 1937, the present (3rd) Baron Victor Rothschild was asked by W. Hickey where he would live when the lease of the Rothschild Piccadilly home fell in? The answer was “Nowhere probably; I just don’t know. *Not till after the war anyway*.” Thus it seems that the Rothschilds had made up their minds that there should be a war. And there was. Pure coincidence, of course. But it was quite far-seeing: two-and-a-half years! Remarkable.


 http://www.jrbooksonline.com/HTML-do...ilds_Leese.htm


For more information on the financing of the Nazis - Anthony C. Sutton “_Wall Street and the rise of Hitler_” (1976): http://www.voltairenet.org/IMG/pdf/S...d_Hitler-4.pdf

----------


## pcosmar

> I often find it frustrating that because of all of the fake stories it’s very difficult to find the truth.


Keep looking. There is a lot of false out there.. but truth is told also.

A lot of truth is buried,,obscured, and hidden. Seeking truth is ongoing.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

That it's a hoax is evident from the language alone:




> The Second World War must be fomented by taking advantage of the  differences between the *Fascists* and the political Zionists. This war  must be brought about so that *Nazism* is destroyed and that the political  Zionism be strong enough to institute a sovereign state of Israel in  Palestine. During the Second World War, International Communism must  become strong enough in order to balance Christendom, which would be  then restrained and held in check until the time when we would need it  for the final social cataclysm.


Those terms wouldn't be coined for decades.

N.B. "Fascists" _could_ refer to the fasci, predecessors of Mussolini's group, but that's highly unlikely; "Nazism" is indisputably anachronistic

----------


## Firestarter

> That it's a hoax is evident from the language alone:
> 
> Those terms wouldn't be coined for decades.
> 
> N.B. "Fascists" _could_ refer to the fasci, predecessors of Mussolini's group, but that's highly unlikely; "Nazism" is indisputably anachronistic


That´s another strong argument.
I´ve also read that the term "Communism" (from the letter) would only start being used in the 20th century...

But if people believe that the 3 (!) World Wars were already planned in 1871, they could also argue that the names "Fascism" and "Nazism" (and "Communism"...) were already invented in advance.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> That´s another strong argument.
> I´ve also read that the term "Communism" (from the letter) would only start being used in the 20th century...


Yes, "Communism" (capital-c), as well as "International Communism," are also suspicious.

I'm not certain that they weren't in use in 1871, but they'd be much more at home in the 1950s, when I'd guess this was actually written.




> But if people believe that the 3 (!) World Wars were already planned in 1871, they could also argue that the names "Fascism" and "Nazism" (and "Communism"...) were already invented in advance.


It's one thing to claim that Pike masterminded German nationalism half a century in the future. It's quite another (much crazier) thing to claim that he chose the _name_ of the dominant German nationalist organization half a century in advance, and then referred to it by its later-to-become popular acronym.

----------

